# Aamco says replace my tranny, not so sure?



## Lark (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been reading the forums for a bit trying to sort through all the transmissions posts. Nothing seems exactly like what I'm experiencing, so I'd like a fresh set of ears to hear me out. 
Backstory: I live in Atlanta, Georgia, have no family down here and no one that's a "mechanic friend" like I used to have up north. I am at a loss here for what to do and am not sure if I'm being taken for a loop. 

Took my car in to get check engine light Checked, pep boys (I know, I know...) told me ~670 for spark plugs wires and a MAF. I had the Cylinder 4 misfire code, MAF purge solenoid malfunction code, and bank 1 lean (I think.) 
I bought this car in October from an old coworker whose "mechanic uncle did all the work on it." 240k miles with an engine replacement 7 years prior. Master Cylinder resurface and regular maintenance. Smooth shifting, easy pick up from start, fun to drive, great commuter. I didn't get my plugs/wires done that day, (a week ago) and went about my way. The shifting seemed slightly stiffer than normal after pep boys gave my car back. But all gears worked and no loss of power or acceleration. i thought maybe it was because they had reset the computer. i dont know?! seemed legit at the time. They also told me I had a blown head gasket because of the condensation in the oil cap which I checked a few days later and it was gone. So I decided pep boys is a scam and to get the work done elsewhere. 
Welllllll Friday was my birthday and my sister came to Atlanta to visit and I put it off. On the highway I was shifting into 5th and it would act like the gear wasn't there. Shifter popped right back into nuetral. Every other gear worked fine, and by the time I pulled into the theater i had lost 1st and 3. Drove home in 2nd and 4th and parked in 2 gear. (The E brake has been broken since I got the car.) 
Read up on these forums and decided to try to visualize the shift carrier, pulled car into neutral, pushed it around a little etc. I wasn't able to get the car jacked up enough or remove the engine cover so I went to drive to the shop and put in reverse, then it wouldn't come out of R. Shifter will move about but will not come out of R now. Shifter will not push over to 4 or 5 position, will pump up and down (like selecting reverse) but does not come out of gear. Called tow truck, suggested I pump the clutch up a lot to pop out of gear. No luck. 
Aamco was closest, they told me in 15 minutes that transmission "has broken linkage internally" and needs rebuild replacement with transmission costing ~1500 + labor. Seemed a little sketchy that they were so quick to tell me the granny's busted. Especially after reading so many stories of the shift linkage carrier and cables and loose bolt business. Thoughts? 
I bought the car for 2500, not sure I will sink that or more into at this point. Suggestions for if Aamco's diagnosis sounds right or if I should get 2nd opinion? Thanks in advance, 
Megan


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

You should be able to see the shift carrier and linkages without taking the engine cover off. I lost my shift carrier and didn't have to take the cover off. 

Sounds like you may have more going on, but its hard to say. You really need to get someone who knows what they are looking at. 

I'd also post up on Newbeetle.org. There are a number of GA members there that I'm sure can point you in the direction of a good shop.


----------



## Lark (Mar 18, 2013)

*Thanks for the advice*

I haven't registered with NewBeetle but ill check it out over there too. Worried about putting a used transmission in my Hans. 240k is a lot of miles and having inherited some problems, it makes me nervous to wonder what else might go wrong soon. Found a part at salvage for $600 with less than 100k on the tranny, but waiting for a second opinion before I commit to scrapping it or trans swap. 

In other news, got a flat on my rental, I am considering buying a horse now instead of another car!  
-Megan


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

Sounds like the awesome little $13 shifter linkage on the top of the tranny crapped out. Take the plastic engine cover off. Look down towards the back of the engine and you'll see a club-like lever with 2 rods attached. There is a plastic piece that holds it all together. You could have someone sit in the car and push the clutch down to shift, you should see the rods attempt to move. You can also shift the car from the engine with that club. 

I'd post something in your local forum looking for help. It's pretty easy to fix if thats it. The other problems could all simply require a new MAF....make sure its an OEM one to avoid the headaches. Simple to replace and a ton cheaper than the quotes you are getting. Blown headgasket?? Doubt it, that condensation could easily come from lots of quick trips where the engine doesn't get up to temp. 

good luck:beer:


----------



## Lark (Mar 18, 2013)

*So funny!*



blksabbath said:


> Sounds like the awesome little $13 shifter linkage on the top of the tranny crapped out. Take the plastic engine cover off. Look down towards the back of the engine and you'll see a club-like lever with 2 rods attached. There is a plastic piece that holds it all together. You could have someone sit in the car and push the clutch down to shift, you should see the rods attempt to move. You can also shift the car from the engine with that club.
> 
> I'd post something in your local forum looking for help. It's pretty easy to fix if thats it. The other problems could all simply require a new MAF....make sure its an OEM one to avoid the headaches. Simple to replace and a ton cheaper than the quotes you are getting. Blown headgasket?? Doubt it, that condensation could easily come from lots of quick trips where the engine doesn't get up to temp.
> 
> good luck:beer:


 I have a friend who has a friend whose dad works at a transmission shop! Anyways, talked to Aamco on the phone today here's what happened: "~$1600-~1700 for replacement, you wanna go ahead and do that and get started so we cn get you on the road faster?" 
Me: "no, I am not dropping that much money into that car today. I'm looking into getting it towed to another shop." 
Aamco: "well it's broke, Honey. Ill pay ya $400 for the car and you don't have to worry about getting it towed!" 
Me: "no thank you. The tow truck and i will be there to pick it up today." 

I just really got the feeling they were trying to fleece me. Obviously I am no mechanic, but I have not had ANY problems with the transmission. Outside of the 20 minutes of weirdness when the gears fell off the chart, you know? And for the guy to offer to buy my car that cheaply immediately and try to keep me from taking it off the shop... Just seems sketchy. 

Wonderful Tommy the Tow Trucker came to pick me and Hans up and he looked under the good and the linkage was unattached. It moves when I move the shifter but is not attached to anything. He showed me where it is and told me he was glad I'm getting a second opinion and if that stupid plastic piece is the problem he's going to, "blow a cork" at the Aamco. 

Unfortunately, didnt get to the shop in time and so will have to wait for tomorrow but still I at least have some hope now  

Thank you for your reply, the MAF I found online and some spark plugs and wires at my local Napa for reasonable prices. I also checked with my old import shop I took my Mini Cooper to and they said labor would be no more than 7 hours for a tranny swap and if I get quoted over $110 and hour I'm probably being ripped off. Just wanting to get Hans back on the road, already having separation anxiety  

Thanks again, 
Megan


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Megan: 

Glad you didn't get shafted by that shop. Also glad you came by here to get some thoughts and opinions. If you're not affraid to get your hands dirty, you can learn a lot, and try different things here. I think that anyone can do basic maintanence, man or woman. MAF sensor is a very easy fix, 2 bolts, and a clamp. Sparkplugs are also easy, just gotta make sure they're the right type, and gapped properly (Also easy to do!). There are some things that I'd advise you against doing yourself without someone who knows what they're doing, like changing a clutch or something, but stuff like oil changes, spark plugs and wires, filters, etc., you can totally do. Hit up NewBeetle.org and also our engine forums for lots of very good information. 

Also, good for you not letting these guys take advantage of you because you're a woman. :thumbup:


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

Did your friends friend dad look it? Still sounds like shift linkage from you description. When mine went, it became tough to find 5th. Then reverse. Couple days later it got stuck in second. I was able drive it home, and figure it out. 

Again, if you do the MAF, save the headache and get the OEM one from a dealer or an online shop that sells them.


----------



## Lark (Mar 18, 2013)

*Traffic *

Hans and the tower got stuck in traffic and didn't reach the shop until the end of the work day. They said they'd call and update me tomorrow. Fingers crossed for a shift linkage carrier!!!!!! Will make sure I get the OEM MAF when this is all sorted out. 

I thought I replied to this earlier but maybe not? I would definitely love to do my own spark plus and wires, oil changes etc. I have some tools, but not enough. Will see what the second shop says tomorrow and go from there. Has just been a crazy stressful weekend! Glad to have some people to bounce ideas off of here. 

I posted up in the Atlanta forum/thread. Got some replies there, will hopefully be in touch with those people soon to hear where the reputable people/shops are around here. 

Thanks for all the advice guys, 
Megan


----------



## Lark (Mar 18, 2013)

*Update*

Got a call from my friend whose friend's dad's shop took Hans in. $200 and the shift linkage is back in business at 2pm today. Boy was that second opinion worth it!!!!! I can NOT BELIEVE aamco!!!!! grrrrrrrr. 

But hugely relieved to find out that the transmission is still good. To be honest I was starting to think I was the problem. I bought Hans the manual because the CVT on the mini I owned previously went out at 90k miles (I inherited this car from a bad breakup and drove it for about 2 years). I thought if I had ruined this transmission that I should just hang up the keys and Marta for the rest of my life. I however, am confident in my stick driving capabilities so I am glad to hear that isn't the problem. Can't wait to get Hans back tonight after work! 

I wanted to say thanks to you guys for checking my thread, not having a car person around or really anywhere anymore really makes me nervous when I have to have repairs done. And Even just reading everybody else's threads and topics helps, especially when there are some knowledgable people on here who really know VWs. 

-Megan 

Ps. Aamco ticked off the wrong Yelper


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Good to hear you didn't get AAMCOn'ed. 

If you've not registered at newbeetle.org, I would do that... more traffic there. 

Transmission section (under Technical) of Vortex is good too. 

Parts... NAPA is decent but VW-specific retailers often can beat NAPA's prices. I've shopped at GermanAutoparts.com, ECStuning.com and others. They give you the option of buying original (OEM) or OEM suppliers. 

I would recommend a change of tranny fluid. Redline makes good stuff. 

As for the head gasket, watch the coolant level and white smoke coming out the tail pipes. And the next time you change the oil, have a sample sent to Blackstone lab for analysis. It will show if anything is out of the ordinary - metallic wear/tear, antifreeze contamination, filtration, fuel dilution, etc. 

I would have the brake fluid flushed as well if you don't know when it was done last. 

240k is a lot of miles. My 2001 NB currently has 214k original miles and feeling tire every morning. :laugh: I also have an '06 Mini Cooper S cabrio... fortunately with a 6 speed manual. What a giggle of a car. 

Good luck to ya...


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Here are some prices for references from ECStuning... 

Spark plugs & Wires 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-New_Beetle--2.0/Engine/Ignition/Spark_Plugs/ 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-New_Beetle--2.0/Engine/Ignition/Wire_Set/ 

Transmission fluid 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-New_Beetle--2.0/Drivetrain/Manual_Transmission/ 

I usually compare ecstuning and germanautoparts. Motor oil I usually get locally when it's on sale.


----------



## Lark (Mar 18, 2013)

*Not sure if I trust anyone now but,*



Cadenza_7o said:


> Here are some prices for references from ECStuning...
> 
> Spark plugs & Wires
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-New_Beetle--2.0/Engine/Ignition/Spark_Plugs/
> ...


 when I had the check engine light checked at Pep Boys, the mechanic told me he checked my oil because it looked like there was some seepage around the engine. He said my oil looked clean. I have added small amounts maybe twice since october? I drove to NC twice and Charleston once, checked my fluids and tires before and after the trip. Had to add less than a half quart total between both times. Also there are no noticeable leaks under my car. 

I haven't had any issues with smoke, and coolant is still totally full. I will have to check into the Blackstone thing, I am sure I could have the oil changed. Can't hurt anything, right? I have talked with Shane about doing my plugs/wires MAF and air filter. Is the transmission fluid something that can be done easily in a garage? I've read that VW touted the fluid as lifetime, but I also doubt 240k miles is within normal lifetime range. 

Supposedly the brakes and brake fluid system was all serviced at the end of 2011, which is before I bought the car. Hans definitely likes to be warmed up when it's colder, which is fine with me. He starts up great, idles a little rough (not much at all) which I believe should be remedied by new spark plugs?  

I do miss my mini a lot, but I am so disappointed in that CVT. If I get a mini in the future I will definitely go with the manual. THEY ARE SO FUN TO DRIVE! I loved my zippy little car, riding with the sun roof open and the windows down! But Hans is also very fun


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Oil*: the 2.0L engine is known to consume some oil but most VW engines do anyway, so it's a good idea to keep an eye on the oil level. I normally check mine at every fill-up along with the other fluids. I keep an extra quart of oil and 50/50 pre-mixed antifreeze in the trunk. BTW, VW antifreeze can't be mixed with most of the stuff available at Autozone or O'reilley, so be careful. Mixing the wrong type will turn it to milk shake. 

*Trans fluid*: VW's lifetime fluid is really non-sense and it's really the marketing line now for every manufacturer because most owners don't keep their vehicles more than 100k. Manual trans fluid is easy and cheap to replace every 2-3 years or 30k. And if you shift smoothly, it will last a very long time. I have a routine for my NB auto trans and it's still running at 214k.... knock on wood. 

New plugs, wires and run a couple bottles of Chevron Techron or Redline SI in the fuel tank to clean out the fuel system and injectors... especially when you're on a trip with highway driving. 

These cars have a few quirks and weaknesses but they're well-known in the VW community. Between Vwvortex and NewBeetle.org forums, you should get plenty of technical support. Make sure your mechanic is knowledgeable about VWs. There are quite a few NBs that have passed the 200k-mile marker on original engines & trans. You should aim for 300k!!!  

The Mini is fun to drive but I suspect it will definitely cost more than the NB to maintain. Before the warranty expired, it had about $2600 of repairs... and it has only 45k on the clock. Mini parts aren't better than VW but their pricing is controlled by BMW... BurnMyWallet.


----------



## Lark (Mar 18, 2013)

Cadenza_7o said:


> *Oil*: the 2.0L engine is known to consume some oil but most VW engines do anyway, so it's a good idea to keep an eye on the oil level. I normally check mine at every fill-up along with the other fluids. I keep an extra quart of oil and 50/50 pre-mixed antifreeze in the trunk. BTW, VW antifreeze can't be mixed with most of the stuff available at Autozone or O'reilley, so be careful. Mixing the wrong type will turn it to milk shake.
> 
> *Trans fluid*: VW's lifetime fluid is really non-sense and it's really the marketing line now for every manufacturer because most owners don't keep their vehicles more than 100k. Manual trans fluid is easy and cheap to replace every 2-3 years or 30k. And if you shift smoothly, it will last a very long time. I have a routine for my NB auto trans and it's still running at 214k.... knock on wood.
> 
> ...


 update: picked up the plugs and air filter today, ordered wires that'll be in tomorrow. Shane is gonna hook me up with a little Tune Up wednesday  I filled up today and put some of the fuel injector cleaner in, STP brand I found at the Quick Trip. I will look into the Chevron kind, it was kind of an after thought this morning in my fog of trying to get to work. I'll get some of the two you mentioned and keep it in my trunk for after my new plugs and wires and stuff are in. 
I would LOVE to have a car last that long  my old Chevy S10 I sold with 180k miles on it and was suprised it was still running. that was in 2010, and it's still riding around my home town. 

a friend of mine told me that VW have a lot of plastic pieces that will corrode if you use/mix the wrong coolant? I haven't had to use any as of yet, what brand is good to keep around? I should definitely get the Trans fluid replaced, I want to keep that transmission in good order after the scare with it  When the CVT on my mini went out I got several 5k quotes from shops with a used transmission. That's why I sold it, didn't want to gamble on another junk transmission. though I imagine if the S stopped using the ZF tranny that was part of the new gen minis, that might be a different story as far as reliability  

thanks for all the advice, it's been really helpful, and I am wanting to get involved in the maintenance and such for my car now. I want to be more hands-on!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I've not used STP but folks on BITOG don't have a good opinion of it as a fuel injection cleaner. Chevron Techron and Redline SI-1 seem to have a following. I've used both for years now. Using the entire bottle in one tank if you're on a long trip (highway driving) is the best way. 

Coolant: VW uses G11 coolant for the NBs... http://www.germanautoparts.com/Chemicals/Coolants

They released the G12 coolant for newer VWs, which CANNOT be mixed with G11. Pentosin or HEPU are good brands; they are OEM suppliers to VW/Audi. The wrong type can corrode plastics and rubber parts prematurely. 

You did good by selling the Mini (with CVT)... it's junk. The 2nd gen Minis now come with Aisin automatics, which is what VW/Audi use on some of their cars.


----------



## Lark (Mar 18, 2013)

I took out the MAF and cleaned it on the suggestion of a friend. Made a big difference! I took Hans to 3 different places including the dealership and all of them told me not to change the fluid. I now am not sure what to do about it because y'all seem to think it's acceptable and helpful to change trans fluid and they all were like nope! They didn't want to touch it. I blew up a fuse when I disconnected/reconnected the battery the other day during MAF and engine cleaning time, so I discovered how to change my radio fuse  woohoo!

I am due for another tank top off and have some chevron fuel cleaner to add in there. Interested to see my tank mileage now with new plugs & wires and a clean MAF. 

There's been some discussion about pressure washing the engine. My manual says nothing to the effect either way really, and other cars' manuals deliberately state there are areas that can't get wet. Does the NB have these areas? I no longer have the engine cover, and there's a lot of gunk under the metal pipe parts where the spark plugs are. What are your thoughts to pressure washing and or covering things during?


I'm a trained professional.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Tranny fluid*: VW corporate policy has been "Lifetime fluid" so most dealers won't sway from this. No fluid - conventional or synthetic - will last a lifetime. Their DSG has a 40k change interval and VW backtracked their "Lifetime fluid" on the Aisin 6-sp auto to every 40k. Manuals aren't as rough on fluid but changing it regularly is good practice. 

*Engline cleaning*: I would stay away from pressure cleaner. I'd cover electric components. Soak with a degreaser that doesn't damage paint, use a soft brushing and hose off. 

http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-...uide-detailing-engine-cleaning-detailing.html


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*More on VW Lifetime Fluid*

http://ezinearticles.com/?Volkswage...etime-Automatic-Transmission-Fluid&id=4892829

Same applies to manual transmissions.


----------



## Lark (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the helpful links and info. 


I'm a trained professional.


----------

